# SOLD!!!!



## Charley Davidson (Aug 7, 2013)

Sold my 1919 13" South Bend lathe today. Didn't get what I wanted but got what I needed out of it. Now I have room for 4 more machines:nuts:

Hopefully the new owner will be a member here soon.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 7, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Now I have room for 4 more machines:nuts:



Ex-ACTLY!   8)

Bernie


----------

